# Hose Pipe Ban



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

Well, as most of you will be aware, a hosepipe ban is being put into place from 1st April.

With regards to washing my own car, I assume I just do what I'd normally do, but replace the use of a hosepipe with something like a watering can?


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

You could use Onr or similar product which are no rinse products may 
Plenty of threads on this on the forum


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

The word on the street is they gonna tighten up the ban loopholes, even using watering can me be banned, pretty much anything which can be used in such manners.  So as gerz1837 said ONR might be the best solution.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Is it 100% the 1st of April I honestly thought it was the 5th of April, if so, are pressure washers allowed to be used instead of hose guns ?


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

South east water states 5th April.

It also states that a hosepipe can be used with a pressure washer.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

yes, the pw rules will vary from region to region, so check the websites...some yes, some say no..


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Exotica said:


> South east water states 5th April.
> 
> It also states that a hosepipe can be used with a pressure washer.


Excellent, i had a feeling it was the 5th of April, is that any water provider then, you can use a pressure washer with your hosepipe, if so, that's magic :thumb:


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

Apologies, you're correct, it is April 5th!

Anglian Water's website says no hosepipe use at all for car washing


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Excellent, i had a feeling it was the 5th of April, is that any water provider then, you can use a pressure washer with your hosepipe, if so, that's magic :thumb:


For a blanket ban you would expect the same conditions:wall: but check your supplier website.


----------



## rob71uk2 (Feb 4, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Excellent, i had a feeling it was the 5th of April, is that any water provider then, you can use a pressure washer with your hosepipe, if so, that's magic :thumb:


Just checked the Thames Water website and they class a pressure washer as the same as a hosepipe and therefore is BANNED. Typical!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Bucket and water job then, well at least in summer, there is less dirt on the road than winter, which is a plus point.

I honestly thought you was allowed to use a pressure washer, instead of a open hose.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Exotica said:


> South east water states 5th April.
> 
> It also states that a hosepipe can be used with a pressure washer.


If this is true you have just made my day!!!I think I am south east water!!


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

I might just buy a citrus product i.e. Autofinesse Citrus Power and take it to the petrol station jet wash... spray it on, jet wash it off then use something like CG Ecowash.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

turboyamaha said:


> If this is true you have just made my day!!!I think I am south east water!!


Check online - plenty of info about but I suspect the neighbours would quickly be complaining if they see someone using a Pressure washer...

Common sense would say that if a hose pipe is banned, they're not going to generally allow people to plug said hose into the pressure washer and use it...

I've read that pressure washers are allowed for things like cleaning patio's, walls etc but no car washing.....

You could get a suction hose so that the pressure washer can draw water out of a water butt, drum or something?


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Bucket and water job then, well at least in summer, there is less dirt on the road than winter, which is a plus point.
> 
> I honestly thought you was allowed to use a pressure washer, instead of a open hose.


You could last time, but they appear to be tightening up the rules this time. Although there are still some very odd things in there eg you can use a pw to clean a non-motorised boat but not one with a motor!


----------



## Conqug (May 25, 2006)

damn that sounds horrible!!

here in scotland i will be turning on the garden sprinklers while i jetwash my car


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

turboyamaha said:


> If this is true you have just made my day!!!I think I am south east water!!


They have updated it Monday , its now banned.


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Conqug said:


> damn that sounds horrible!!
> 
> here in scotland i will be turning on the garden sprinklers while i jetwash my car


And here in Wales I will be using my hose to create an artificial lake to paddle in when we have our bi - annual warm week! :doublesho :thumb:

Poor old Englanders :lol:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

There is one solution that I'm probably going for on my Karcher, which is basically the Suction hose.

You can then fill up a couple of big buckets with warm water, then suck the water straight from there through to your Karcher - Also means you then have a warm pressure washer too, should mean you can use it anywhere as long as you can fill up buckets.

This will be handy for me anyway as some customers don't have a hose or outside tap.

Just need to double check my Karcher will work with it but seems a no brainer for a £30 hose!


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

we can still use buckets tho 


cant we ( i sure hope so) :lol:


----------



## Eskimo68 (Sep 25, 2011)

There is a special on BBC Watchdog tonight i think regarding the hose pipe ban. 

Its irratating to see SE water has less than 50% water most lost through leaks yet next county along Sussex has more than 80% still because far less water leaks YET SE imposing fines and stricter rules. 

The local water companies and council with hose pipe bans should be held accountable and the fines not legal. I have put this to my local council and parish council who are in agreement this is not right and currently unable to seek clarification from local water authorities if fines are legal.


----------



## Big Ging (Jan 9, 2012)

I could pipe some water over from NI to yous we have plenty to go around :lol:


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Exotica said:


> They have updated it Monday , its now banned.


You have just ruined my day!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Cambridge Water Website
_*
"Rainfall in Cambridge and East Anglia has been exceptionally low over the last two years and the area is in the middle of a drought.

At this stage Cambridge Water considers that there is a medium risk of imposing water restrictions in the future, but there are no Temporary Usage Bans at this time.

However, we are not being complacent. Water levels and demand for water are being monitored daily and appropriate action will be taken if it is necessary to protect the environment and essential supplies.

In the meantime, we are asking our customers to reduce their water use."*_

Barcelona has more rain than us believe it or not.

I still don't see how they can tell me what i do with my water after i have paid for it.

I'm on a meter, i pay for every drop. If i want to run the hose down the drain for 8 hours it's my water to do what i want with.

You don't go to McDonald's and get told how to eat your cheeseburger do you?


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Are there any issues with petrol station jet washes? Will they too be banned (the self-service style things)?


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Commercial use will be fine it's jsut private use. According to Anglian Water website and also Cambridge water there isn't any plans to put a ban in place where I live yet


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

ok, so joking aside, who exactly on here is this actually going to bother? whos going to stop cleaning their cars? friends cars, neighbours cars, mates cars? not me


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Tazz said:


> ok, so joking aside, who exactly on here is this actually going to bother? whos going to stop cleaning their cars? friends cars, neighbours cars, mates cars? not me


Wont stop me ill just do mine at work :thumb:


----------



## Vmlopes (Jan 8, 2012)

shane_ctr said:


> Wont stop me ill just do mine at work :thumb:


Same here


----------



## Daryl_mk4coupe (Oct 17, 2007)

So,from what i can gather,you cant wash your car yourself,but if you pay someone to wash it for you,say a pro detailer,then thats ok?


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Daryl_mk4coupe said:


> So,from what i can gather,you cant wash your car yourself,but if you pay someone to wash it for you,say a pro detailer,then thats ok?


At level one, yes that's correct. Commercial restrictions only start to come in if we move to the 2nd level of drought restrictions. It has happened before. Worst was in Yorkshire in '95, when they were shipping water in.


----------



## renny (Aug 31, 2009)

'I've heard' the following is a good way around it.

You can buy a water butt with a stand and listen to this, fill it up from the tap and use this to use with your pressure washer!

Assuming the head of water is sufficient pressure then this is the route I may try.


----------



## X3 OXE (Mar 21, 2012)

Anyone know what the fine is if you get caught?

i use hosepipe to supply my jetwash every saturday at work washing off garden machinery. If i washed my car at work, would that be classed as legal or not?

just curious more then anything, Will still be washing my car


----------



## cloughy (Feb 12, 2012)

my friends dad works for thames water, first warning is a letter before a fine (for TW anyway)


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

X3 OXE said:


> Anyone know what the fine is if you get caught?
> 
> i use hosepipe to supply my jetwash every saturday at work washing off garden machinery. If i washed my car at work, would that be classed as legal or not?
> 
> just curious more then anything, Will still be washing my car


Commercial premises are exempt as far as im aware...:wave:


----------



## renny (Aug 31, 2009)

X3 OXE said:


> Anyone know what the fine is if you get caught?
> 
> i use hosepipe to supply my jetwash every saturday at work washing off garden machinery. If i washed my car at work, would that be classed as legal or not?
> 
> just curious more then anything, Will still be washing my car


Anglian Water can fine up to £1000.

How many warnings it'd take for this to be issued is the million dollar question.

All fines are going into a pot for the directors' end of year bash.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Sue J said:


> You could last time, but they appear to be tightening up the rules this time. Although there are still some very odd things in there eg you can use a pw to clean a non-motorised boat but not one with a motor!


Thanks for the honesty, back in the old days, you get with it easily, but your 100% right there, it's getting tougher now.

Anyone on DW have a spare boat lying about, I can place it on my drive way, cover the car the other way, and pressure wash my car, anyone comes, just blast the boat with the pressure washer :lol:, You never know it might work, they comment, just tell them water splash backs from pressure washing the boat, now that's legal :thumb:


----------



## X3 OXE (Mar 21, 2012)

lol!

interesting, Will be good if its a warning first. Could do it at work at the weekends but means traveling 15 or so miles every weekend to wash the car, could get annoying and expensive.

Anyone know how long this is going to last? or dont they know yet


----------



## BenSchultzGSi (Dec 6, 2011)

Exotica said:


> South east water states 5th April.
> 
> It also states that a hosepipe can be used with a pressure washer.


Were did u get this info from just so I know


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 9, 2012)

no restrictions for severn trent customers  thanks to the Welsh for supplying our water!


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

how do you get caught?


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Some neighbour would report it probably.


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

Any person that earns money from mobile/static valeting/detailing is exempt from the ban thus far. Means plenty of people will be wanting there car cleaned as they cant use there own hose  :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Easy,

Get a some water butts, attach to your guttering down pipes etc.. Fill it up at night from the hose/tap & use in the day, if anyone comes around what can they say :lol::lol::lol:


Up yours water authorities we use the two butt method!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Lloydy said:


> how do you get caught?


Usually with my trousers down


----------



## X3 OXE (Mar 21, 2012)

ITHAQVA said:


> Easy,
> 
> Get a some water butts, attach to your guttering down pipes etc.. Fill it up at night from the hose/tap & use in the day, if anyone comes around what can they say :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Up yours water authorities we use the two butt method!


Lol!! That's the best idea yet


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

this really annoys me - I fail to see how we can have a water shortage when we're an island surrounded by the stuff! other countries have the technology to treat sea water and make it usable, i don't understand why we don't do this? i'm tempted to take my chances but i'm almost certain my neighbours would grass me up.


----------



## B-mah (Oct 4, 2011)

Lee.GTi180 said:


> And here in Wales I will be using my hose to create an artificial lake to paddle in when we have our bi - annual warm week! :doublesho :thumb:
> 
> Poor old Englanders :lol:


And in Birmingham i will also be paddling in your delightful Welsh Waters :thumb:


----------



## renny (Aug 31, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> Easy,
> 
> Get a some water butts, attach to your guttering down pipes etc.. Fill it up at night from the hose/tap & use in the day, if anyone comes around what can they say :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Up yours water authorities we use the two butt method!


You can fill a water butt up from the tap LEGALLY anyway - no need to do it at night!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Ok so you can fill up a water butt or buckets from the tap and then use this through a pressure washer? Thats a way around it but aren't you still using water which is what they are trying to restrict. It would be better if every house had a water ration. So we cannot clean your cars with a hosepipe but you can have an endless power shower or fill the bath up with water and keep toping it up. Surely that uses more water!!


----------



## renny (Aug 31, 2009)

tmitch45 said:


> Ok so you can fill up a water butt or buckets from the tap and then use this through a pressure washer? Thats a way around it but aren't you still using water which is what they are trying to restrict. It would be better if every house had a water ration. So we cannot clean your cars with a hosepipe but you can have an endless power shower or fill the bath up with water and keep toping it up. Surely that uses more water!!


Correct in all cases.

Crazy as it seems. I confirmed with the water company that this could be done. I suppose in a way it will restrict the use of hoses as many people won't be prepared to go out and buy a water butt and fill it from the tap via a bucket.


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

Last weekend of PW usage for me (unless I sneak a go late at night/early in the morning)!

So I'm having to move my spring detail forward to now. Wheels off Friday afternoon I reckon, get those cleaned and sealed, then bodywork on Saturday after i've trained, maybe spilling into Sunday


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Whilst pre rinsing with a PW is ideal, would a decent pre soak with something like AF Citrus Power (on a protected car) be a good conpromise?

The better weather (!) should mean the car doesn't get so dirty and therefore needs less oomph when it comes to rinsing?


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

The Cueball said:


>


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

...Thames water have even suggested we not wash our cars, like hell I would


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

There can stick that message were the sun doesn't shine


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

shane_ctr said:


> There can stick that message were the sun doesn't shine


I know, I felt exactly the same when I saw that on the billboard during my commute.


----------



## dannyson (Aug 31, 2010)

The 'Better Weather' means your car gets covered in dust/sand and it sticks like s..t to a blanket..... as do bug splatters and the like.....doesn't get 'washed' off by any rain.

Sprayed ONR over my unrained dust/sand covered car today and gave it a go - wont know how many more swirls I've created until the sun gets on it tomorrow...(


----------



## jimbo666 (Mar 17, 2007)

renny said:


> Correct in all cases.
> 
> Crazy as it seems. I confirmed with the water company that this could be done. I suppose in a way it will restrict the use of hoses as many people won't be prepared to go out and buy a water butt and fill it from the tap via a bucket.


Technically not correct. Water companies have it covered by legislation. Section 76 Water Industry Act 1991.

Basically you can't draw water through a hosepipe supplied by the utility company for the purposes of watering your garden or washing the motor.


----------



## renny (Aug 31, 2009)

jimbo666 said:


> Technically not correct. Water companies have it covered by legislation. Section 76 Water Industry Act 1991.
> 
> Basically you can't draw water through a hosepipe supplied by the utility company for the purposes of watering your garden or washing the motor.


What's technically incorrect?

I have confirmed with Anglian Water I can fill my water butt up via a bucket (filled from the tap) and use this to feed my pressure washer!

The hose pipe itself cannot be connected to the mains is the point.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Does this mean you guys will get turned away at any petrol station that has a jet wash?


----------



## NoobWash (Apr 18, 2011)

I use a hozelock water pump and rain water. Fully legit


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

rsdan1984 said:


> this really annoys me - I fail to see how we can have a water shortage when we're an island surrounded by the stuff! other countries have the technology to treat sea water and make it usable, i don't understand why we don't do this? i'm tempted to take my chances but i'm almost certain my neighbours would grass me up.


The technology is very simple but very expensive and environmentally absurd.

The fact that we are an island really does not make much difference, the main issues are the high density of population and (possibly) the water loss through leaks because of systematic under-investment for the past 100 years.


----------



## renny (Aug 31, 2009)

nickfrog said:


> The technology is very simple but very expensive and environmentally absurd.
> 
> The fact that we are an island really does not make much difference, the main issues are the high density of population and (possibly) the water loss through leaks because of systematic under-investment for the past 100 years.


Nail on head. This and total lack of investment has brought it all to a head.

Around here we are still relying on the same water catchment areas that we were decades ago. Think of the amount of new houses / housing estates that have gone up since then!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

shane_ctr said:


> There can stick that message were the sun doesn't shine


Scotland?!?!?! what good would it do us up here...

:tumbleweed:

:lol:


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

For anyone interested I emailed SE water to ask about the legality of using a water butt to run a pressure washer once the ban is in place. Received this reply;

"I can confirm that currently you are able to use a hose pipe as long as it is not connected to your mains supply, therefore you will be able to use water from your butt via a hose"

Therefore looks all good to me!!


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

minibbb said:


> For anyone interested I emailed SE water to ask about the legality of using a water butt to run a pressure washer once the ban is in place. Received this reply;
> 
> "I can confirm that currently you are able to use a hose pipe as long as it is not connected to your mains supply, therefore you will be able to use water from your butt via a hose"
> 
> Therefore looks all good to me!!


If it hasn't rained, fill up your water butt with buckets (or stealthily fill it with a hose at night). Endless legal water


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

renny said:


> You can fill a water butt up from the tap LEGALLY anyway - no need to do it at night!!


I've have very pleasant female neighbours, so night time is the best time for me to get out my hose & fill their butts, don't you think? :doublesho


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> I've have very pleasant female neighbours, so night time is the best time for me to get out my hose & fill their butts, don't you think? :doublesho


OHHHH yesh! :thumb:.


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Aucky said:


> If it hasn't rained, fill up your water butt with buckets (or stealthily fill it with a hose at night). Endless legal water


A Joke? If not, and I was to see you doing it...I'd shop you. It disgusts me that people are so selfish and refuse to think of others. It's a car! We all like our cars to look their best but grow up, and accept that you may not be able to clean it as best as you want for a few months.

There are plenty of waterless or reduced water methods to keep it looking clean so there is no excuse to ignore the law.

This is not just aimed at the poster above, anyone who has posted in this thread and suggested methods to get around this hosepipe ban by using a hose in any manner (when connected to the mains) should be ashamed of themselves.

I thought DW members would be better than that and set an example.


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok I'll do a 100ltr bucket wash instead of a 40ltr power washer clean then? Makes much more sense :/

Personally, it's unlikely to effect me because my water comes from north Wales.


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

I believe the theory behind the hose pipe ban is the assumption that all users just leave an open hose running to water the grass / wash the car. 

For people on here this is not the case, yet it's totally fine to run yourself a nice hot 100ltr bath everyday? 
Ugh.


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

a completely pointless exercise in comparison, when you look at what other countries waste, this would only be of beneficial if every country done the same, and lets be honest, most of europe along laugh at the uk, never mind the americas and asia


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Aucky said:


> I believe the theory behind the hose pipe ban is the assumption that all users just leave an open hose running to water the grass / wash the car.
> 
> For people on here this is not the case, yet it's totally fine to run yourself a nice hot 100ltr bath everyday?
> Ugh.


Agreed, hypocrasy...again.

Also, its ok for water authorities to waste an average of 22% of the water due to leaky pipes and mains per year, pushing up customers' bills costing millions of pounds.

Sorry but my attitude is  them until they get it right.


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

It's incredible that we go through this every year yet we don't take advantage of desalination.


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Aucky said:


> I believe the theory behind the hose pipe ban is the assumption that all users just leave an open hose running to water the grass / wash the car.
> 
> For people on here this is not the case, yet it's totally fine to run yourself a nice hot 100ltr bath everyday?
> Ugh.


You need to be clean. Your car does not!


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

Lets not forget that this BAN isnt just for this year as NOTHING is being proposed or Done to a ) Get the Water companies to plug their wasteful leaks and B ) Nothing is being done to redistribute the UK water supply in accordance with density of population . If it doesn't rain this year then the ban will continue.


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> Agreed, hypocrasy...again.
> 
> Also, its ok for water authorities to waste an average of 22% of the water due to leaky pipes and mains per year, pushing up customers' bills costing millions of pounds.
> 
> Sorry but my attitude is  them until they get it right.


Then your attitude is childish. You aren't just saying screw them you are also saying screw you to everyone else.


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

(just FYI) I'm building a water butt setup for the purposes of reducing water spots because as previously mentioned, the ban is unlikely to effect me.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Dingo2002 said:


> Then your attitude is childish. You aren't just saying screw them you are also saying screw you to everyone else.


I cannot bring myself to just roll over & be a submissive compliant door mat, when the water authorities waste so much water, then have the audacity to tell us to stop wasting water  :thumb:

It's the water authorities who are screwing us, they must be fine upstanding members of society who do as they are told 

If we were really concerned about water we would reduce the population of the Uk, problem solved :thumb:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Like I have posted on here before 25ltrs AS mini drum (empty) filled with water, then Karcher suction device plug in karcher = job done 

Still use a PW, no rules broken and clean water on my car. A have carried tests and proven this uses less than buckets/watering can still be smug


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Dingo2002 said:


> You need to be clean. Your car does not!


Those houses with showers should have using the bath banned.

Its so stupid.

Its OK for me to waste loads and loads of water using a bucket instead not a power washer which will not only use less but will do a better job.
Its OK for me to go down the road using the same water supply and PAY for someone to wash my car.
Its OK for a company to impose a ban due to them letting a 1/4 of the water leak out of their own system yet post HUGE profits. Fix the leaks and goes what...we have no problem!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Hose pipe ban? Where?

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Has anyone actually received a letter informing them there is a ban or are they all relying on tv etc?

So far virtually every report on the TV with maps etc have been in-accurate showing Hampshire has having one (because its Southern Water who have one in other areas).

Wonder how it would stand up in court - Can you rely on 'Social Media' to enforce a legal requirement?


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

Live Q&A session with Thames Water on NOW!!!!

http://www.thameswater.co.uk/livechat.htm

Join now and raise your concerns. Already had a few posts on there from mobile valeters/detailers!!!!


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Anglian Water have put an updated list on their website:



> In addition below is a list of some of the more common types of things you can and can't do as part of the ban:
> 
> *You can't use a hosepipe to:*
> 
> ...


I have Just phoned and for Anglian water customers, running a pressure washer from a bucket filled from a mains tap is not allowed.

However there is no limit on filling a bucket to wash a car, just no hosepipe or pressure washer usage full stop.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

ITHAQVA said:


> reduce the population of the Uk, problem solved :thumb:


im massively in favour of this and not just for the water, schools, hospitals, housing, jobs list goes on and this doesnt just mean foreign people includes the wasters also.


----------



## fulcrumer (Feb 25, 2012)

TubbyTwo said:


> Anglian Water have put an updated list on their website:
> 
> I have Just phoned and for Anglian water customers, running a pressure washer from a bucket filled from a mains tap is not allowed.
> 
> ...


----------



## NoobWash (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah so many contradictions get you in trouble. Thanks for the update


----------



## rustyGT (Jan 3, 2009)

TubbyTwo said:


> Anglian Water have put an updated list on their website:
> 
> I have Just phoned and for Anglian water customers, running a pressure washer from a bucket filled from a mains tap is not allowed.
> 
> However there is no limit on filling a bucket to wash a car, just no hosepipe or pressure washer usage full stop.


Thats the answer i got today too... I can chuck the bucket over the car.. But i can't spray it using my washer using just what i need with the possibility of saving some for the next wash... Stupid and ill thought out imho....


----------



## dest (Feb 21, 2006)

Go to £5 hand wash
Pay £5
Ask to wash it yourself

You get to use their hose, they get paid for doing nothing.

Win win situation


----------



## Andrew125 (Apr 2, 2012)

dest said:


> Go to £5 hand wash
> Pay £5
> Ask to wash it yourself
> 
> ...


That's an excellent idea..I wonder what the reaction would be..


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

so i guess to those who are facing the ban, you will have your water rates reduced as youre now using less water, right?

right?

ye thought so, typical government, no break for the working man

well i still have 2 cars and a work van to wash this weekend, lucky im in the west midlands


----------



## Andrew125 (Apr 2, 2012)

Tazz said:


> so i guess to those who are facing the ban, you will have your water rates reduced as youre now using less water, right?
> 
> right?
> 
> ...


Only if they are on meters..otherwise I strongly suspect that the answer will be No.

Surely though this is the water companies doing not the government. Don't get me wrong I'm no fan of this or any other Government. Its the water companies who are screwing people over. We had a supposed leak here, they dug up the entire drive and half the back garden saying it was here or there or here or there..When they established we didn't have a leak they shuffled off leaving the mess behind them for us to get the driveway re laid and the lawn re turfed..The only thing we were missing was Tony Robinson as the whole place looked like an episode of "Time Team".

Oh and it was Southern Water in our case and so far the bill to replace the drive and garden is running at a whisker under 9k and the insurance company will only pay up to 5k so we now have to sue the water company, even more expense.

On the plus we don't have a hosepipe ban......Yet.


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

Andrew125 said:


> Only if they are on meters..otherwise I strongly suspect that the answer will be No.
> 
> Surely though this is the water companies doing not the government. Don't get me wrong I'm no fan of this or any other Government. Its the water companies who are screwing people over. We had a supposed leak here, they dug up the entire drive and half the back garden saying it was here or there or here or there..When they established we didn't have a leak they shuffled off leaving the mess behind them for us to get the driveway re laid and the lawn re turfed..The only thing we were missing was Tony Robinson as the whole place looked like an episode of "Time Team".
> 
> ...


Are you sure that southern water don't have a hose ban


----------



## Andrew125 (Apr 2, 2012)

ozzy said:


> Are you sure that southern water don't have a hose ban


Yes I checked via their website, entered our postcode an up popped the answer..No Ban for your area or words to that effect..

I will re check but I only did the check yesterday.

Ok yes just checked and this is the report for our postcode..we are in Hampshire btw.

_*Restrictions on water use:
No water restrictions are currently planned.*_

*However, we are asking all of our customers not to waste water.*


----------



## lowis (Aug 5, 2010)

Just trying to work out if we are in a banned area or not, I live in Lyneham Wiltshire and there isnt a ban in Calne which is 3-4 miles away but there is a ban in Swindon which is 8-10 miles away??
Looks like we're right on the edge if we are in a banned area.


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

Andrew125 said:


> Yes I checked via their website, entered our postcode an up popped the answer..No Ban for your area or words to that effect..
> 
> I will re check but I only did the check yesterday.
> 
> ...


 Hampshire!, you will be on Portsmouth water then, like me :thumb: we must use our water wisely :detailer:


----------



## Andrew125 (Apr 2, 2012)

ozzy said:


> Hampshire!, you will be on Portsmouth water then, like me :thumb: we must use our water wisely :detailer:


Not a million miles away but a little more inland, but the fields are dry as a bone.

Got water butts on every downpipe so we are doing our best.


----------



## Andrew125 (Apr 2, 2012)

lowis said:


> Just trying to work out if we are in a banned area or not, I live in Lyneham Wiltshire and there isnt a ban in Calne which is 3-4 miles away but there is a ban in Swindon which is 8-10 miles away??
> Looks like we're right on the edge if we are in a banned area.


Whoever supplies your water, go to their website and check your postcode. That seems to give you a definite answer but check it regularly.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Not that I want to condone cheating the system but.....get a water butt, fill it using the hospipe out of sight round the back of the house where Nobody can see. Put hose pipe away and run your pressure washer off the water butt. The pressure washer should pull it through although there may be a slight drop in pressure. If anybody sees you there's nothing they can do as your not using mains water. 

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## m33porsche (Jun 10, 2007)

How anybody who runs a water company on a small island in the northern hemisphere can look themsleves in the mirror and think they're doing a good job....

The level of mis-management, under investment and general incompetence must be something to behold...


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

m33porsche said:


> How anybody who runs a water company on a small island in the northern hemisphere can look themsleves in the mirror and think they're doing a good job....
> 
> The level of mis-management, under investment and general incompetence must be something to behold...


A simplistic view maybe, but we are geared up to run the way we do with raw water sources being replenished by rain, it's always been this way. Now from time to time things happen that cause major issues - lack of rain being one.

We can't just pull water from anywhere then treat it as the treatment works process is geared for the particular raw water source that it uses.

Inconvenient yes, but I hardly think washing the car is a be all and end all. If they didn't impose a hosepipe ban and you had no water for a shower in the morning, what would be your thoughts then?


----------



## m33porsche (Jun 10, 2007)

Spoony said:


> A simplistic view maybe, but we are geared up to run the way we do with raw water sources being replenished by rain, it's always been this way. Now from time to time things happen that cause major issues - lack of rain being one.
> 
> We can't just pull water from anywhere then treat it as the treatment works process is geared for the particular raw water source that it uses.
> 
> Inconvenient yes, but I hardly think washing the car is a be all and end all. If they didn't impose a hosepipe ban and you had no water for a shower in the morning, what would be your thoughts then?


Reality check required.

Thames Water actually met it's leakage targets, yet wasted 25% of the water it supplier to its customers. They supply 2.6 billions litres every day. A negligent level of waste.

Of the firms to impose hosepipe bans, Anglian and Southern have failed to meet their targets for reducing water leakage, how much must they have wasted?

If you call that being geared up for rain as the prime source of water supply then a reality check may be required.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Im sorry but a little light relief is required, all this talk of hose pipes & not one single knob joke pah!

Hose pipes whats the porpoise


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

How anybody who runs a water company on a small island in the northern hemisphere can look themsleves in the mirror and think they're doing a good job....

When you get what you want in your struggle for pelf,
And the world makes you King for a day,
Then go to the mirror and look at yourself,
And see what that guy has to say.
For it isn't your Father, or Mother, or Wife,
Who judgement upon you must pass.
The feller whose verdict counts most in your life 
Is the guy staring back from the glass.
He's the feller to please, never mind all the rest,
For he's with you clear up to the end,
And you've passed your most dangerous, difficult test
If the guy in the glass is your friend.
You may be like Jack Horner and "chisel" a plum,
And think you're a wonderful guy,
But the man in the glass says you're only a bum
If you can't look him straight in the eye.
You can fool the whole world down the pathway of years,
And get pats on the back as you pass,
But your final reward will be heartaches and tears
If you've cheated the guy in the glass.

Very appropriate.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

m33porsche said:


> Reality check required.
> 
> Thames Water actually met it's leakage targets, yet wasted 25% of the water it supplier to its customers. They supply 2.6 billions litres every day. A negligent level of waste.
> 
> ...


Not at all, I work in the water industry so I know a fair bit about treated water.

Leakage isnt exactly a simple game, and your not all to blame if you've inherited the network. Also where do you think money comes from to repair these things? You'd be moaning if your bill went up would you not?
There does come a point with leakage where the cost of finding the leak outweighs the benefits of fixing. It's cheaper just to produce the water and waste it instead of reducing leakage to 0%.

It's easy for me and you to say its a negligent level of waste (because it is) but don't you think they would fix it if they could or had the money/resources to? But then again it's a business so they'd only fix it if it makes financial sense surely.

And yes they are geared up for rain water to replenish stocks as most water comes from lowland surface water. Also in England there are many boreholes. So you can hardly say I need a reality check... where do you think our raw water comes from?
You can't just all of a sudden change the raw water source as there is a treatment process specific for what raw water is coming it - it isn't standard across regions - plants 20miles apart can use different processes. Treatment works A uses water from reservoir A, this comes from a river or what have you which comes from rain. It contains specific impurities and pH that requires a certain method of treatment to take it to the standard set for drinking e
Water by the WHO.

Forget leakage too, there just aren't enough reservoirs in England either, but it's hard to get permission to make a new one and requires a lot of space. How old is the infrastructure and how much has the population grown since it was built.

I just love folk quoting figures like its that bloody simple. "you wasted 25% of your water, so eh how about fixing that"

A sprinkler running for an hour can use the same as a family of four would in 2 days.

And put it in perspective if you can understand this one.. Only 2.5% of the worlds water is not salty so fresh water is a precious resource. And 2 3rds of that 2.5% is locked in glaciers and the ice caps.

On the hosepipe ban, I don't agree that it should be compulsory as we pay for whatever water we use. But I do understand why these things must happen, the easiest way to fix it is to throw money at it, but they prefer giving that out as dividends....

That's way off topic, in terms of the hosepipe ban it wouldn't fuss me. In the mean time take a garden sprayer of pre wash down to a local petrol station jet wash with you. If you really want to flaunt it then get a water butt filled by a hose out of sight - I don't condone that though.

Who's to say we need clean drinking water to clean out cars?


----------



## LiE (Feb 16, 2009)

> Three of the UK's biggest water companies are to announce they are lifting hosepipe bans which have been in place since April.
> 
> Thames Water , Anglian Water and Southern Water will formally confirm the end of the restrictions today before they are officially lifted tomorrow.


http://uk.news.yahoo.com/hosepipe-ban-water-firms-end-restrictions-033524441.html


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thames has the following on their website:

"
We are lifting the 'hosepipe ban' after an extraordinary amount of rain has eased the severity of the water shortage in the South and East.
We want to say "a heartfelt thank you" to the 8.8m people we supply across London and the Thames Valley for complying with the Temporary Use Ban, which ends from Thursday 14 June, for helping us save more than 100 million litres a day during the hot spell in May.
But with the possibility of a third dry winter in a row this year, we are urging our customers to continue to use water wisely, and would like to remind you of our offer of free water-saving devices that can be ordered from our website: www.thameswater.co.uk/freebies
Hosepipe bans were imposed on 5 April by Thames Water and six other firms following the driest two-year period on record. But within hours the heavens opened and stayed open, delivering more than two-and-a-half times the average rainfall in April, steady showers in May and further monsoon-style downpours so far in June with more forecast.
Although the record spring rain has enabled us to fill up reservoirs, water levels in the natural storage basins deep underground remain low. At this stage of the year, with plants and trees growing and sucking up much of the moisture, groundwater levels are not expected to recover fully until there is sustained winter rainfall that seeps deep into the ground.
Richard Aylard, sustainability director for Thames Water, said: 
"We would like to say a heartfelt thank you to all our customers for complying with the restrictions, and for their ongoing efforts to use water wisely. They really are much appreciated.
"In early April things looked very different than they do now. We had had the two driest years on record and we had no idea how long it was going to stay dry. While we "repared for worst, bringing in restrictions to save water to ensure there would be enough if the dry spell continued, the topsy-turvy British weather had other ideas.
"Since we imposed the Temporary Use Ban just over two months ago, we have received an extraordinary amount of rain. We are really pleased we can now lift the ban but, with groundwater levels still low and the possibility of a third successive dry winter, we still need to be careful. We don't need a ban, but we do need to ask everyone to keep on using water wisely.
"So if you've bought a water butt this year, please keep using it. If you've started taking shorter showers, please keep it up. And again, thanks for your help and understanding."
In addition to the 100m litres of water a day saved by our customers adhering to the ban, we are also 60m litres a day below our regulator-agreed leakage-reduction target for this year. This has saved about 6% of the 2.6bn litres of water a day we supply.
By replacing 1,600 miles of old pipes we have cut leakage from our 20,000-mile network by more than a third since its peak in 2004, and earlier this week we announced we had hit our sixth successive annual leak-cutting goal.
Southern Water and Anglian Water are also expected to lift their Temporary Use Bans at 0001 on Thursday 14 June. Meanwhile the other four companies, which are more heavily reliant on groundwater supplies, are expected to need to keep their restrictions in place for longer."

Excellent, although I can't wash anything this weekend due to baby being due, and doubt I can for a little while yet, but it's nice to know I can!


----------

